# computer freezes frequently



## stingraysp22 (Mar 27, 2004)

My apologies for the vagueness of this report, but I am having trouble narrowing this one down at all. Quite simply my computer completely freezes usually once it's been on for about 20 or 30 minutes. There seems to be no pattern to either how long the computer has been on, or what programs are running. This has been happening more and more frequently and the best I can suggest is that the hard drive is going bad. I'm running an old HP with and Athlon AMD processor and 384 MB of ram. I'm also running on Me. Another confusing thing is that the freezes happen instantly, there's no lagging before it happens. Are there any suggestions to a common source of this problem, and also does anyone know a good way to check my hard drive? Thanks.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Two things come to mind:

>Heat- In my old Dell (now gutted) the Power Supply fan died, causing it to heat up and randomly lock up. This is what I'm betting on with the description of the problem. It would take some time for it to heat up, then it would most likely stop responding or behave incredibly slow. Try downloading and installing Speedfan and post back the temperatures that it reads after being on for a little while. I think your HP should be new enough to have sensors.

>Hard Disk- Could be that, but I'm not as apt to think it is. The hard drive manufacturer should have a download of a testing utility. If you don't know the manufacturer of the hard drive

(A) open the cover and look for it, on a lot of HPs it's usually at the front of the case. The label should say the manufacturer on it (Maxtor, Seagate, Western Digital, etc.)_

(B) if you are uncomfortable with removing the cover, download Everest It should be listed in there.

Once we know the hard disk manufacturer, we should be able to locate their testing/diagonstics utility.

EDIT- Oops, I was looking at your specs icon, not the post.


----------



## stingraysp22 (Mar 27, 2004)

yes sorry...I have have two computers, one for school and one for home. My school one is the one listed under specs, and my home one is the one giving me problems...I'll get back to you shortly once I try your suggestions


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

nah-it's my fault. I skimmed too fast and don't comprehend very well, so I just went up to the specs instead of rereading like I should have.


----------



## stingraysp22 (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm not quite sure exactly what the temps refer to specifically, but they read as follows:
Temp 1: between 22.8 and 23.4
Temp 2: between 21.4 and 22.0
Temp 3: between 19.6 and 20.2
(all in celcius, of course)
Side note: It also shows that I have two fans, each being 4383 RPM and 2163 RPM, respectively.
Also on the bottom of the program it lists the following, which I don't know what it means:
Core: 0.01V
+3.3 V: 3.41V
+5V: 3.21V
+12V: 7.77V

Hope you know what these mean more than me, thanks.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

That's running extremely cool! Can't be heat with those temperatures-the highest one doesn't even convert out to 80 F.

I would think it could be the hard disk now, which I didn't think before. Other possibility is malware of some form, which I didn't think of before.

Could you download the everest program I linked to above and see what the hard drive manufacturer/model is and post it back so I could find a diagnostics program that supports it.

Also, have you scanned for any viruses or spyware lately. If not, some good free applications to use for scanning are AVG Free Edition, AVG AntiSpyware.

Try that and post back.


----------



## stingraysp22 (Mar 27, 2004)

Again I'm not quite sure which data I need, but I'll list some off from the Everest program and there should be what you need, hopefully:
Optical Drives: Mitsumi CR-48X5TE and Toshiba DVD-ROM SD-M1502 (I think these are just my disk drives?)
Logical Drives: C: HP_Pavilion FAT32
Let me know if you needed something else, thanks.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Alright, here's how to get to the information (took me a little while to remember)

1. Double Click on Storage, then ATA on the left.
2. MAke sure the drive in the top frame is selected so the information displays below as in image one.
3. Make a plain text report by going to Report>quick Report>Plain Text
4. Highlight the entire thing, then hit CTRL+C and paste it back in here with CTRL+V

The images below show what to do as well, just click on them to enlarge them.


----------



## stingraysp22 (Mar 27, 2004)

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Quick Report
Computer HPPAVMX50 (desktop)
Generator jrespy
Operating System Microsoft Windows ME 4.90.3000 (WinMe Retail)
Date 2006-12-28
Time 01:35

--------[ ATA ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Maxtor 98196H8 (V80KGY8C) ]

ATA Device Properties:
Model ID Maxtor 98196H8
Serial Number V80KGY8C
Revision ZAH814Y0
Parameters 158816 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors per track, 512 bytes per sector
LBA Sectors 160086528
Buffer 2 MB (Dual Ported, Read Ahead)
Multiple Sectors 16
ECC Bytes 57
Max. PIO Transfer Mode PIO 4
Max. UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
Active UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 4 (ATA-66)
Unformatted Capacity 78167 MB

ATA Device Features:
SMART Supported
Security Mode Not Supported
Power Management Supported
Advanced Power Management Supported
Write Cache Supported
Host Protected Area Supported
Power-Up In Standby Not Supported
Automatic Acoustic Management Supported
48-bit LBA Not Supported
Device Configuration Overlay Not Supported

ATA Device Physical Info:
Manufacturer Maxtor
Hard Disk Family DiamondMax 80
Form Factor 3.5"
Formatted Capacity 81964 million bytes
Disks 4
Recording Surfaces 8
Physical Dimensions 147 x 101.6 x 26.1 mm
Average Rotational Latency 5.55 ms
Rotational Speed 5400 RPM
Max. Internal Data Rate 373.6 Mbit/s
Average Seek 9 ms
Track-To-Track Seek 1 ms
Full Seek 20 ms
Interface Ultra-ATA/100
Buffer-to-Host Data Rate 100 MB/s
Buffer Size 2 MB
Spin-Up Time 10 sec

ATA Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Maxtor Corporation
Product Information http://www.maxtor.com/en/products/

--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: VIA VT8363A Apollo KT133A Chipset - System Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 05 03 06 00 10 22 03 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 EC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 2F 80 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 16 F4 7B B4 00 00 18 18 8E EE 04 08 18 18 18 18 
Offset 60: FF 2A 03 A0 E6 E6 00 00 C0 7C 86 03 08 3F 00 00 
Offset 70: C0 88 CC 0C 0E A1 E2 00 01 F4 11 02 00 00 00 01 
Offset 80: 0F 44 00 00 C0 00 00 00 03 F0 FC 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 02 C0 20 00 07 02 00 1F 04 03 00 00 6B 02 04 00 
Offset B0: 62 EC B8 25 31 33 88 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 83 22 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D01 F00: VIA AGP Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 05 83 07 00 30 22 00 00 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 90 90 00 00 
Offset 20: 10 E8 10 E8 00 F0 F0 F7 00 00 00 00 43 10 2F 80 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 
Offset 40: C8 CD 00 44 00 72 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D07 F00: VIA VT82C686A PCI-ISA Bridge

Offset 00: 06 11 86 06 8F 00 10 02 22 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 2F 80 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 08 01 00 C0 00 80 62 EE 09 00 04 00 00 00 00 F3 
Offset 50: 0E 76 00 00 00 B0 A9 90 00 02 FF 08 70 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 04 80 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 0D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D07 F01: VIA VT82C596B Integrated IDE Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 71 05 05 00 90 02 10 8A 01 01 00 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 03 02 08 3A 08 1C C0 00 20 20 5E 20 65 00 FF FF 
Offset 50: EA 07 0F E0 00 00 00 00 A8 A8 A8 A8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 02 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: DC EA FE 00 00 00 00 00 C8 E4 FE 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 10 00 71 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D07 F02: VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 38 30 15 00 10 02 10 00 03 0C 08 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 21 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 25 09 34 12 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 04 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 10 07 00 C2 00 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D07 F03: VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 38 30 15 00 10 02 10 00 03 0C 08 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 41 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 25 09 34 12 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 04 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 10 07 00 C2 00 30 CC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D07 F04: VIA VT82C686A Power Management Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 57 30 00 00 90 02 30 FE 20 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 2F 80 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 68 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 84 59 00 00 00 00 00 01 80 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 EF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 7D BF 00 43 10 2F 80 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 01 68 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 01 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D0D F00: Rockwell Master Riptide Audio Device

Offset 00: 7A 12 10 43 05 00 90 02 00 00 01 04 00 20 80 00 
Offset 10: C1 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 35 12 10 43 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 01 02 00 00 00 00 20 02 88 03 04 03 01 02 
Offset 50: BB 9D 03 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D0D F01: Rockwell/Conexant Modem Enumerator

Offset 00: 7A 12 11 43 06 00 90 02 00 00 80 07 00 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 01 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 35 12 11 43 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 21 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D0D F02: Rockwell Riptide Game Controller

Offset 00: 7A 12 12 43 06 00 90 02 00 00 80 09 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 35 12 12 43 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 01 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D0E F00: Atheros 802.11g Wireless Adapter

Offset 00: 8C 16 13 00 46 03 90 02 01 00 00 02 08 80 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 02 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 50 00 00 86 11 13 3A 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 01 0A 1C 
Offset 40: 80 00 00 00 01 00 C2 01 00 40 00 C6 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D0E F01: Unknown

Offset 00: 8C 16 96 FF 00 00 90 02 01 02 00 07 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 8C 16 96 EE 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 40 00 80 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D0F F00: Texas Instruments TSB12LV26 OHCI-Lynx IEEE1394 Host Controller

Offset 00: 4C 10 20 80 16 00 10 02 00 10 00 0C 08 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 10 00 18 00 40 00 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C5 15 10 80 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 01 03 04 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 01 00 11 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 10 24 00 00 02 10 00 00 C5 15 10 80 00 00 01 01

B00 D12 F00: Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]

Offset 00: EC 10 39 81 07 00 90 02 10 00 00 02 00 80 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 14 00 00 00 00 00 E8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 2F 80 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 01 20 40 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 C2 F7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B01 D00 F00: ATI Radeon 7500 DDR Video Adapter

Offset 00: 02 10 57 51 87 02 B0 02 00 00 00 03 08 FF 00 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 F0 01 90 00 00 00 00 10 E8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 10 3A 01 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 58 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 08 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 10 3A 01 
Offset 50: 01 00 02 06 00 00 00 00 02 50 20 00 07 02 00 2F 
Offset 60: 04 03 00 1F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.`.....................|.....IBMU.............. 761295520......
C000:0040 ??...... .......2001/09/28 10:06................E.[...:.........
C000:0080 ..RV200 P/N 113-83204-101 Hymix BIOS 230/290...(C) 1988-2001, AT
C000:00C0 I Technologies Inc. BK6.0.0 VR000.000.000.109.000.001.001 wfreq0
C000:0100 36.003 v611 .V200AGP DGD1UN...Z......mZ...8W..................:.
C000:0140 WQ........{q0g............$TVS........\.Z.xx......9.........PCIR
C000:0180 ..WQ........`.m.....ATI RV200..?......p........................?
C000:01C0 ......p.........................0 ..3Q0`..........CD..P ....P`..
C000:0200 ......X .A`.X`........h....` .....$.....t.....0....px..r..|.....
C000:0240 .........`.........._`.........._`..........I............P......
C000:0280 .....P.....................M.......[[email protected] .'H.....T.DDD4.
C000:02C0 .0.0.D.%[email protected]'...dM...."...dM.........H...
C000:0300 [email protected]`...s.....H......h..M.................
C000:0340 A...............A..................?U.....-............f..%"...
C000:0380 $......D...3........................N.....N.......?U.O....O....P
C000:03C0 ....P....P....P....O....O....Q....Q....Q....Q.....L.....L.......

--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PCI/AGP 168C-FF96: Unknown

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Okay,

Open up SpeedFan again and go to the S.M.A.R.T tab. Select the drive and see where the performance and fitness bars lay.

Also

If you have a CD Burner and blank CDs, download and follow the instructions for this

If you have a floppy drive and blank floppys, download and follow the instructions for this

Frankly, I wouldn't be too surprised if this drive was on its way out-Maxtors are notorious for shorter lives than other brands such as Western Digital and Seagate. I have seen more Maxtors and IBM Deskstars die than any other brand.

Along with this, have you checked for malware with any of the programs I have mentioned earlier or any others? That could also be something to consider.


----------



## stingraysp22 (Mar 27, 2004)

Yes, I keep a constant eye on malware, spyware, and other viruses. That's definitely not too much of an issue. I'll check into your other options and get back to you this evening, thanks for your help again.


----------

